# دعوة للتعاون



## سلفى ثورى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم محمد السلفى من المنصورة اعمل فى مجال المنظفات . وأرغب فى توسيع شغلى والتعاون مع اخوانى اصحاب الخبرة . يعنى مثلا لو فيه احد من الاعضاء عنده مواد خام وباسعار مناسبة ممكن اتعامل معه وهكذا . احب ان يكون هناك تعاون على ارض الواقع بين اعضاء المنتدى . واحب ان اعرف رأى حضراتكم فى هذا الامر.


----------



## goky_8 (20 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم.....
انا من القاهره واريد ان اعرف ما نوع عملك في المنظفات لامكانيه التعون وشكرا,,,,


----------



## chemnoor (21 فبراير 2013)

عملت في مجال المنظفات السائلة والبودرة والكلور (الجافيل) والكريمات والصابون الصلب والشامبو


----------



## goky_8 (26 فبراير 2013)

لو انت بتصنع صابون صلب للغسيل ممكن اعرفه ازاي وعلي فكره الموضوع ممتاز وارجو ان يتجاوب كل الموجودين معاه وانشاء الله نفيد بعض


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

خوش شغلة


----------

